# Nick and Darcie



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

who think's Darcie needs her own screen name?
Nick's a big boy now, maybe it's time...


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 12, 2013)

Nick still needs supervision, I voted number 2

(Who the hell else is going to do my shipping?!?)

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 12, 2013)

Next order of business--what shall her username be?

I'm torn between Darth Caber and Dar C Higgins..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Next order of business--what shall her username be?
> 
> I'm torn between Darth Caber and Dar C Higgins..




I've proposed Darcinator
...or we could start another poll?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 12, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I've proposed Darcinator
> ...or we could start another poll?




The answer was right in front of me..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

jpromo said:


> The answer was right in front of me..




I'm a simple man, but then again sometimes simple is best.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2013)

How about "Darcy Shadows"? "Darc Side"?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> How about "Darcy Shadows"? "Darc Side"?




Darciaximus nicksmomicus.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Darciaximus nicksmomicus.....




technically the correct Latin should be "Darcia Genitrix Nickinator"


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> technically the correct Latin should be "Darcia Genitrix Nickinator"




You know what Latin and Huffman have in common?.... ..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2013)

fatbar said:


> You know what Latin and Huffman have in common?.... ..




timeless grace and beauty?


----------



## wrongway (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so out of the loop. I'm ashamed to say I've no idea who we are talking about......:o


----------



## RustyK (Aug 13, 2013)

*here is the problem...*

Nick and Darcy might use the same computer, and might have the CABE logged on at all times?

Kris


----------



## Greg M (Aug 13, 2013)

Are we sure that Darcie is actually Nicks mom, and not his other personality?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 13, 2013)

Greg M said:


> Are we sure that Darcie is actually Nicks mom, and not his other personality?




If so, he hires somebody to attend swap meets with him.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nick's return address is the Bates Motel, so......who knows?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 13, 2013)

Greg M said:


> Are we sure that Darcie is actually Nicks mom, and not his other personality?




I've wondered that too, either way I think his alter ego should have its own screen name.  How about "Darc a nice bike ya got dare".


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I've wondered that too, either way I think his alter ego should have its own screen name.  How about "Darc a nice bike ya got dare".




that's cute bw....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

How about Darcycle........


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2013)

How about darcycle?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2013)

bricycle said:


> How about Darcycle........




Ha.. What are the odds...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

lol..... how about.... "Darth-trader"


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 13, 2013)

This one was a toss up between "no, Nick still needs supervision" which won out in the end and "A Dingo Ate My Baby".


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

How about Nick-i-made-a


----------



## Boris (Aug 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> "Darc a nice bike ya got dare".




Dar see? Dar's no monster under bed, but I leave light on anyvey.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Darcie, dar's no monster under de bed, but I'll leave de light on anyvey.




Darci packswell


----------



## El Roth (Aug 13, 2013)

yeah time for his mom to get her own acct..  what if a hot lady on cabe private messages you??  lol


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2013)

I voted for #1. But I realy wanted #4....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

catfish said:


> I voted for #1. But I realy wanted #4....




#4 is the second most popular choice so far...


----------



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2013)

Having never had the pleasure to me either of the "Ator" family....I'm not sure adding another or separate sign on for Darci is the best, as they (the pair) are a house hold name in regards to the hobby. 

Signing off on each post with their identity helps to understand the body of their posts.

But, obviously Nick is never leaving home as that is where all his bikes are (or are they even his??) ....so my vote is #2

However "DarthTrader" fits Darcie well....maybe "DarcTrader" would fit well, seeing she just mysteriously appears with amazing finds all the time.

I wonder who actually does all the web searching and networking on their new finds....guess it really doesn't matter, they as a pair is a great fit.
Wish I had a co-captain to help me find my treasures....I'm envious.


----------



## spoker (Aug 14, 2013)

*lines drawn*

I would like to believe this thread was started with good inrentions or mabey some ppl dont think far enough through somthing berore they act,this is a bicycle hobby site,ppl have NO responsibility to share there personal/family life unless they choose to do so,lest we turn this into a peusdo jerry springer site,i was personnally offeded by the person who asked "are these really nicks bikes?",i have seen both Darcie and Nick share and help ppl in the hobby,as Hank Jr said "if you mind your own bussiness you wont be minding mine,Be Kool-Stay Krazy------AJ


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 14, 2013)

spoker said:


> I would like to believe this thread was started with good inrentions or mabey some ppl dont think far enough through somthing berore they act,this is a bicycle hobby site,ppl have NO responsibility to share there personal/family life unless they choose to do so,lest we turn this into a peusdo jerry springer site,i was personnally offeded by the person who asked "are these really nicks bikes?",i have seen both Darcie and Nick share and help ppl in the hobby,as Hank Jr said "if you mind your own bussiness you wont be minding mine,Be Kool-Stay Krazy------AJ




I read that post again and I hear what you are saying, but my interpretation was that is was tongue in cheek and non-offensive if left in context.

My vote is that they are a team and as such, wear the same name on the jersey.

Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

spoker said:


> I would like to believe this thread was started with good inrentions or mabey some ppl dont think far enough through somthing berore they act,this is a bicycle hobby site,ppl have NO responsibility to share there personal/family life unless they choose to do so,lest we turn this into a peusdo jerry springer site,i was personnally offeded by the person who asked "are these really nicks bikes?",i have seen both Darcie and Nick share and help ppl in the hobby,as Hank Jr said "if you mind your own bussiness you wont be minding mine,Be Kool-Stay Krazy------AJ




Wow, you need to run for the Senate or something! do you know what the definition of "is" is?
I'm personally offended that you're personally offended that someone else may or may not be personally offended!
perhaps you should let them be personally offended on their own? they may not appreciate you getting into their personal business like that! it may just personally offend them.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 14, 2013)

OK... I have been quiet long enough...  I was hoping this silly poll was a joke- Scott you do like to stir the pot- but even if Nick and I took it as a joke, which we did, we still wonder about all the replies- are those voters taking it as a joke too? :eek: who knows, right?

Are some people really bothered by the fact that I occasionally post on Nick's acct? 
I do the same thing on his FB acct, I just have no time or desire to have my own acct's since I use them so infrequently.

On the FYI side, JD you are correct- we do sign our posts, so should be no issue or confusion as to who is posting. Nick is most definitely the primary finder-of-treasures, his happy place is digging in falling down barns- and I help him with the paperwork end- selling & shipping, as those areas of the hobby/business are very difficult for him. 

And you can try all you like to get me to make my own acct, fantastic names aside! but it aint happenin'.
And if you don't like it, well you will have to drive to Minnesota to get your parts from now on 

darcinator-nickinators-accountanator


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2013)

Great reply Darcie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spoker (Aug 14, 2013)

ya scott i know what the differance is and i have a right to what i rhink and who i like if your offened by how i feel TO BAD,justbstating a truth nabout a family ive knon prolly longer thamn you been around,ppl i have my opinion and dont care what yours is about it,AJ


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

spoker said:


> ya scott i know what the differance is and i have a right to what i rhink and who i like if your offened by how i feel TO BAD,justbstating a truth nabout a family ive knon prolly longer thamn you been around,ppl i have my opinion and dont care what yours is about it,AJ




I think your iphone has been drinking...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I think your iphone has been drinking...




..probably from Nick's beer thread....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> OK... I have been quiet long enough...  I was hoping this silly poll was a joke- Scott you do like to stir the pot- but even if Nick and I took it as a joke, which we did, we still wonder about all the replies- are those voters taking it as a joke too? :eek: who knows, right?
> 
> Are some people really bothered by the fact that I occasionally post on Nick's acct?
> I do the same thing on his FB acct, I just have no time or desire to have my own acct's since I use them so infrequently.
> ...




ok I am liking the "darcinator-nickinators-accountanator"! 
and yes this was in a light hearted spirit. the point was to say that the site has embraced both of you, and you guys are safe here. if you are getting teased by me it's a sign I like you. just ask the growing number of people to whom I don't respond even if directly addressed by them. I also don't think any of the replies were intended to be mean or rude, but show the many differing senses of humor we have here.
and Spoker, dude, you need to lighten up! no one's picking on anyone here, relax and enjoy, make a funny once in a while.

...and I'm going to have to be more careful about talking about girls and stuff to Nick on facebook!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..probably from Nick's beer thread....




is Nick old enough to drink beer?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> is Nick old enough to drink beer?




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45206-What-s-your-favorite-beer


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2013)

...he is now.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45206-What-s-your-favorite-beer




I think we have a mis-identification here!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I think we have a mis-identification here!




oh yea.... which Nick?


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 14, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> is Nick old enough to drink beer?




I'm 21 Scott .   I just went to Vegas.

Nick.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I'm 21 Scott .   I just went to Vegas.
> 
> Nick.




I saw the photos, they didn't stay in vegas.
...and how can we even be sure this is you?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I'm 21 Scott .   I just went to Vegas.
> 
> Nick.




Dang.... seems like you were just 17.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2013)

I wasn't aware that Nick was of age either. I did think the Bri was reffering to Nick-the-Cut's "What's your favorite beer" thread.


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 15, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I'm 21 Scott .   I just went to Vegas.
> 
> Nick.




I voted for Darcie needing her own screen name.

Nick/Darcie - I just wrote to you via email....


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds like we need to start a new poll to see if Nick-the-Cut and Nickinator need to go by different names so we can tell them apart easier.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll change to Darcie-theCut 
But only if she ships for me.


----------

